# Nouveau Sceptre



## Dalepenkala (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello all!  I'm not a big fountain pen seller. I sell one occasionally here and there.  I have a customer that bought a broadwell nouveau sceptre from me that came with a broad nib.  He would like fine point or maybe a med point for the pen.  It don't look like Penn State has other nibs for the pen.  Is there any company' that offer nibs for this pen that are direct replacements for this pen?

I'm sorry if this is a dumb question but as I said I do not no a lot about FP's?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 20, 2013)

You can buy #5 replacement nibs. That's the size you'll need for this kit. There are a couple options for you. Indy-Pen-Dance and Classicnib.com both sell Bock nibs that would work. There is also Miesternibs.com that have various #5 nibs for sale.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello Jonathon
Thanks for the info on the nibs!  I'll check that out!

Much appreciated!


----------



## Randy Simmons (Jan 23, 2013)

He beat me to it!

The Bock nibs are definitely gonna be the best bang for your buck. 

classic nib definitely has better prices, and there is a link (you can search this forum, or talk to oklahoman) to a video on changing kit nibs.

Randy


----------

